# Lee Friedlander: Family Photos



## cgw (Jan 12, 2019)

Worth a look:

Lee Friedlander’s Intimate Portraits of His Wife, Through Sixty Years of Marriage


----------



## terri (Jan 12, 2019)

A lovely collection, small as it is for the article.   Well worth a look.


----------



## dennyr (Feb 5, 2019)

Interesting.....she was a nice looking young woman.


----------



## Marinka (Feb 15, 2019)

dennyr said:


> Interesting.....she was a nice looking young woman.


And she was beautiful when not so young. And very, very slim.


----------



## dennyr (Feb 15, 2019)

Marinka said:


> dennyr said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting.....she was a nice looking young woman.
> ...


Touche`
And forgive my lapse into "Agism" 
My wife (60 years old)  is built the same way.
We met and fell in love at 40...after both of us were divorced. And that was one thing that attracted me to her. She was not  "curvy"  she was  "slender".
At the risk of making a Mountain out of a Mole Hill.....i prefer the slinky look of movie-stars from the 1930's much more than the curvy stars of the 1950's.
Not to mention Girls/Women like my wife, tend to stay the shape they are.


----------



## Cindy M Brown (Apr 25, 2019)

cgw said:


> Worth a look:
> 
> Lee Friedlander’s Intimate Portraits of His Wife, Through Sixty Years of Marriage



What an wonderful collection of photographs. It's fascinating to see how her beauty transforms over time.


----------



## sleist (Apr 25, 2019)

A muse is an amazing thing to experience.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 26, 2019)

Great timeline. I enjoyed seeing her age over the years.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 26, 2019)

Wonderful photos taken over several decades. Great seeing the arc of time.


----------



## Raw photographer (Apr 26, 2019)

nice


----------

